# Butterfly: your terminal on the web browser



## titan_zero (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi

The visual style is based on CSS so it is fully editable. In addition, you can easily extend the behavior of the terminal through JavaScript (and is developed as a fast selection, for example).

link to the tutorial : http://blog.desdelinux.net/butterfly-tu-terminal-en-el-navegador-web/

enjoy


----------



## Guitar (Nov 7, 2014)

Remove that ad crap from your link.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 7, 2014)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Remove that ad crap from your link.


Wow a member of TPU since 2008 and no activity until recently. I think this guys account either got compromised or he is just really shameless considering all his recent activity links back to adf.ly
AdFly slogan = *Get paid to share your links on the Internet!
*


----------



## titan_zero (Nov 7, 2014)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Wow a member of TPU since 2008 and no activity until recently. I think this guys account either got compromised or he is just really shameless considering all his recent activity links back to adf.ly
> AdFly slogan = *Get paid to share your links on the Internet!*


I see you are intolerant , what matters is the content , and if someone learns something new I think it was worth it , and what is the problem if my account was no activity , surprise I am now active , if you do not like advertising do not see tv , do not read magazines , do not go on the internet, go to a Buddhist temple and meditate all day


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 7, 2014)

titan_zero said:


> I see you are intolerant , what matters is the content , and if someone learns something new I think it was worth it , and what is the problem if my account was no activity , surprise I am now active , if you do not like advertising do not see tv , do not read magazines , do not go on the internet, go to a Buddhist temple and meditate all day


ad links are not allowed on TPU sorry thems the rules epspecially when you don't own the content you are linking to
direct link to the devloper.project page 
http://paradoxxxzero.github.io/2014/02/28/butterfly.html


----------



## titan_zero (Nov 7, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> ad links are not allowed on TPU sorry thems the rules epspecially when you don't own the content you are linking to
> direct link to the devloper.project page
> http://paradoxxxzero.github.io/2014/02/28/butterfly.html


ok man



titan_zero said:


> ok man


I will delete all sorry


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 7, 2014)

titan_zero said:


> *I see you are intolerant* , what matters is the content , and if someone learns something new I think it was worth it , and what is the problem if my account was no activity , surprise I am now active , if you do not like advertising do not see tv , do not read magazines , do not go on the internet, go to a Buddhist temple and meditate all day


I see you don't read the guidelines, I WILL be tolerant and just close this thread this time, if I see anymore of this crap you will be gone, apart from that you are more than welcome to stay and contribute to our community within our guidelines.


----------

